
Show HN: Modern Calendar Embed for Google Calendar - Benpai
https://gra0007.github.io/modern-cal-embed/
======
Benpai
Hey, I made this tool that displays a nice lookin' embed based on any ics file
url, because if you're not already aware, Google Calendar's embed is straight
out of the 1940s. I'm still actively working on it, and accepting issues on
the Github repo if y'all find any. Thanks for checking it out, I put a lot of
work into it!

